# Where can I find a reasonably priced copy of the Louis Segond French Bible?



## Username3000 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a reasonably priced physical copy of the French Bible translated by Louis Segond?

Thank you.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2014)

EBay has multiple copies, generally $20 and up.

Also, try abebooks.com or addall.com


----------



## Username3000 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks. Since I live in Canada, they are much more expensive on ebay.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Aug 22, 2014)

Here are some Amazon.com listings for the Louis Segond Bible. It is available as a Kindle download, but can be accessed fully on the Internet for free.


----------



## Username3000 (Aug 23, 2014)

I happened to find a free copy at a local thrift store today; I would never have thought I'd see one here. Thanks for the input.


----------

